# The Hybrid Theory (strict sfw hybrid/non hybrid rp)



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

an rp for hybrids and non hybrids of all kinds, here are the rules
1. strictly sfw
2. use () when talking ooc
3. for actions use *
4. no drama
5. violence in the rp is allowed
6. swearing is allowed, but not the n word. that will not be tolerated
7. relationships in the rp is allowed, but an sfw relationship
8. if you have to talk about something pm me, i'll respond when i can
9. YOU MUST CREATE A CHARACTER DESCRIPTION!!! pm me your character description, i'll view it as soon as i can.
10. if your character has any powers you must state them, pm me his/her powers
11. have fun
ohhhh... mah bad one more lol... 12. make sure to be active, i'll try and be as active as i can
respond if you're interested in this
also... one more thing... you need to use " when speaking
12. capitalization,
13, dun forget punctuation


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

the year is 2019 (i dun have ideas) hybrid gangs rule the city, except for one, something seems... different about him... he's not like the rest, he's out for blood, picking fights with gangs, but, he's more... special, his name, is midnight darkraven


"look, do you want to fucking die today? huh you little piece of shit?" *the man shakes his head* "i... don't want to die... not today anyway... please... leave me alone" *he reaches into his pocket, i tear his hand away, i speak menacingly* "you know i was sent to this city to clean this place up, you got that? huh? DO YOU? now get out of my fucking sight" *i release my grip from his neck, he runs away scared, he left behind a note, i read it* "you fool, you're only a teen, you think you can beat my gang... we're bigger and way worse than what you've seen...*i stop reading* ppfffft... it'll be nothing." *i crumple up the paper and throw it aside*

(this is the intro post, if you're interested in joining, pm me a description of your character and why you want to join, the first 10 people will be my closest friends, the others will meet me later on)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 16, 2019)

I think that list needs at least 2 more rules, mah boi.

13. Please use capitalization
14. Don’t forget punctuation


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 16, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I think that list needs at least 2 more rules, mah boi.
> 
> 13. Please use capitalization
> 14. Don’t forget punctuation


oof ye


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

Character Desc:
Romanastra Blackmoon
Height: 9' (At the shoulder) 11' (At ear tip)
Weight: (No ones brave enough to ask)
Species: Warfox
Fur color: White with silver strands sprinkled throughout
Eye color: A eye catching mix of Spectral blue and Luminous spacial purple with slit pupils
Bio: Astra is a warbreed bred for the purpose of combat and to bring down empires, trained and tested since a tiny puppy she is sharp minded and highly educated. One of the only survivors of her species she doesn't believe many will look past the carnage she left behind her to see the female she is. She smells like cherry blossoms, winter stormy nights. Despite all the training for combat and warfare she is quite kind. 
Description: She scent gives away to those sensitive enough she has magic at her disposal, her paws are large and more similar to a felines then to a canid. She had 6" retractable claws she uses like knives to slice and cut down her prey. Her two tails are the full length and a half of her body and act like thin whips since they are prehensile and able to be used like an additional limb. She is long in the body but broad in both the shoulder and hip, showing the ability to run at a steady pace for great distances but fight much more brutally in close combat. Her ears are large and triangular like the snow fox so that even the most minute sound can be heard. Her large head is semi-triangular as her eyes are larger as is her nose. Her muzzle is long and broad her pearl fangs hang an inch below her relaxed lip though her lower fangs do not peek out at all. Her bite force is around 2100 psi at full size. Which at current she only has around 1500 at her disposal. Her nose leather is white though she is not albino but possesses a unique coat color.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

(you can join in at any time you want just so you know)


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> (you can join in at any time you want just so you know)


(Really?! *Tails wag*)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

KyuubinoAkasuna said:


> Really?! *Tails wag*


(just make sure when not roleplaying you use parenthesis for ooc talking)


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

*Large paws silently come up alongside him, the voice is smooth, feminine and throaty from the massive beast a rather deceptive sound.* "Foolishness is a rather common trait in these part it seems." *The large white nose delicately sniffs the sullied air, the pearl colored fangs flashing.* "What a vile stench. How do you stand it?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

KyuubinoAkasuna said:


> *Large paws silently come up alongside him, the voice is smooth, feminine and throaty from the massive beast a rather deceptive sound.* "Foolishness is a rather common trait in these part it seems." *The large white nose delicately sniffs the sullied air, the pearl colored fangs flashing.* "What a vile stench. How do you stand it?"


*Midnight sighs* "it's something I got used to... besides... why does it matter to you? you new here?" *Midnight rubs the scars on his arms from his childhood*


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

*Astra blows a gust of surprisingly chilly air out.* "A person who I must send to the reaper lives here... He doesn't yet know it but his time is nigh." *The two tails flick quietly behind her.* "I have come from far away."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

KyuubinoAkasuna said:


> *Astra blows a gust of surprisingly chilly air out.* "A person who I must send to the reaper lives here... He doesn't yet know it but his time is nigh." *The two tails flick quietly behind her.* "I have come from far away."


"I could tell... also... I think i could use your help if you'd like to... I need to take down a group of people... I've been hunting them down for a long time." *Midnight sits down on a bench, he pulls out a picture of his mom*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

*just then someone comes up behind Midnight, pulling a knife on him* "Don't even think about it" *He turns around and disarms the attacker, the attacker runs away* "so... can you help me?" *he starts to get nervous*


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I could tell... also... I think i could use your help if you'd like to... I need to take down a group of people... I've been hunting them down for a long time." *Midnight sits down on a bench, he pulls out a picture of his mom*


*She looks down at the photograph, her eyes gleam as the pupils widen somewhat.* "Who is this female? She looks much like you. Your Maman, perhaps or a littermate? how large of a group are you hunting." *The cool almost refreshing bite of her breath hits his face and neck as she looks at his face.*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

KyuubinoAkasuna said:


> *She looks down at the photograph, her eyes gleam as the pupils widen somewhat.* "Who is this female? She looks much like you. Your Maman, perhaps or a littermate? how large of a group are you hunting." *The cool almost refreshing bite of her breath hits his face and neck as she looks at his face.*


"it's my mom... she was killed when I was still young, and the group I'm hunting... well.... they're the biggest gang in the city, and I have no siblings, no family anymore" *Midnight's  eyes start to tear up* "I'm just trying to help this city..." *he lets out a sigh*


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "it's my mom... she was killed when I was still young, and the group I'm hunting... well.... they're the biggest gang in the city, and I have no siblings, no family anymore" *Midnight's  eyes start to tear up* "I'm just trying to help this city..." *he lets out a sigh*


*It may be a surprising thing to the smaller creature but she tapped his paw with her nose causing a crystal rose to slowly form. Its gleaming blue petals and white stem, the rose of loss.* "I do understand. And I will help you. I'm Romanastra, Astra for short."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

KyuubinoAkasuna said:


> *It may be a surprising thing to the smaller creature but she tapped his paw with her nose causing a crystal rose to slowly form. Its gleaming blue petals and white stem, the rose of loss.* "I do understand. And I will help you. I'm Romanastra, Astra for short."


*Midnight reaches his paw out hesitantly* "I'm midnight, it's nice to meet you"


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

(Hybrid: quarter dragon, quarter bunny, half eevee
Height: 1'5" (including ears)
Weight:37lbs
Fur color: white and cream
Eye color: Brown
Notable features: Black leathery wings, rabbit ears, claws, and extra fur( more of that stuff around the neck of an eevee) around the wrists and ankles
Desc:A stout and chubby eevee looking creature. His shape is round and has large round cheeks, he has 2 large eyes, the classic large front teeth that rabbit's have which are sharpened to a point, small hands and feet compared to the rest of the body, a tail similar to that of an eevee, and lastly two wings that protrude from his back.(Most in depth desc that ive ever written down))


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

*Falls out of a marble doorway a few meters away and about 30ft up in the air*
"Oh great one of these waaaaAARRHH!"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

(could you use third person please)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

*Midnight catches the person that fell down from above* "you ok?"


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 12, 2019)

*Astra bared her teeth in trained response to the new comer. Slowly shaking the attack instinct she relaxes slightly.* "Midnight, rather catchy name. I like it." *Her voice was softer speaking more to herself than anyone else but her eyes never left the new comer.*


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

(Got it)
*The creature breathes in a large breath of air and beings to speak in a weak voice* " Yes, I think so. It's rare that I have to warp away like that."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 12, 2019)

Darsana said:


> (Got it)
> *The creature breathes in a large breath of air and beings to speak in a weak voice* " Yes, I think so. It's rare that I have to warp away like that."[/QUOTE
> *Midnight sets the person down* "so... what's your name?"


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

*The creature responds promptly after catching his breath* "The name's Darsana"


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 13, 2019)

Darsana said:


> (Got it)
> *The creature breathes in a large breath of air and beings to speak in a weak voice* " Yes, I think so. It's rare that I have to warp away like that."


*Astra's voice rumbled in then, slightly darker then before. She was still relaxing from being startled.* "You said warping? Is that similar to gating from one place to another?"


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

*They respond seemingly very interested in a possible fellow spell-caster* "Oh, so do you know the spell Gate too? If that is what you are referring to, then yes that is exactly what I did!"* It is then followed by a hearty laugh, seemingly impressed by themselves*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 13, 2019)

*Midnight holds the rose close to him* "So Darsana, you want to help us rid the city of a gang? I'm looking for people to help me do that?"


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

*A smile comes across his face* "A chance to kill? Sure! I'll just wave my hands and snap my fingers and..."*Nothing happens, and the smile on thier face immediately turns to one of dread*


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

*They simply say*"Oh...oh crap"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 13, 2019)

Darsana said:


> *They simply say*"Oh...oh crap"


"what is it?" *Midnight says*


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 13, 2019)

Darsana said:


> *They respond seemingly very interested in a possible fellow spell-caster* "Oh, so do you know the spell Gate too? If that is what you are referring to, then yes that is exactly what I did!"* It is then followed by a hearty laugh, seemingly impressed by themselves*





Furrygameremopunk said:


> *Midnight holds the rose close to him* "So Darsana, you want to help us rid the city of a gang? I'm looking for people to help me do that?"


*A soft thrum almost like a chuckle.* "I actually gate. Not use the spell. But, I do understand what you meant." *Her ears twitch at Darsana's words she was carefully feeling out the other creature's magical signature, trying to get a taste for it.*


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "what is it?" *Midnight says*


*With a very concerned look on their face*"Well, what you were supposed to see were four massive meteors fall from the sky, but it seems that my form of magic is..."*They put some emphasis on the next word*" ...extremely suppressed here, so I believe I am stuck here for a while. Anyways I'll accumulate some over a few days and try to leave, in the mean time I said I would help you out, so I will."


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 13, 2019)

*Tails flick gently and she exhales, her cool breath still at odds with the outside temperature.* "Should we remain in one location for so long?"




(Have to go lay down. Can we continue in the morning?)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 13, 2019)

(yeah, we can continue in the morning)


----------



## KyuubinoAkasuna (Jun 13, 2019)

(Ok, am not dead anymore lol. So, if everyone is on/here continuing is possible within the hour.)


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

(For the sake of me having things that need to get done in the real world please just have my character sleeping off the exhaustion of entering a world of suppressed magic. Sorry about that)


----------



## Darsana (Jun 14, 2019)

*looking up to Midnight* "So hey are we gonna set camp here? I do agree with the very tall..." *His voice trails off as he looks up to the towering warfox*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 14, 2019)

Darsana said:


> *looking up to Midnight* "So hey are we gonna set camp here? I do agree with the very tall..." *His voice trails off as he looks up to the towering warfox*


"well... I guess we could go to my apartment" Midnight gets up and walks to his apartment "you guys coming?"


----------



## Darsana (Jun 14, 2019)

*looking back up to midnight* "Umm, sure I'll follow." *He proceeds to begin flying by Midnight's head*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 2, 2019)

Kellil "korie" michel
(British)
(Hybrid, half wolf, half hyena)
(Height, 6.5)
(Weight, average)
(Fur colour, white with black markings and red in a few places)
(Eye colour, right one blue, left one blood red)
(Description,
Has multiple personality disorder, Kellil his good side is calm nice and loves coffee, is not violent with low self esteem, but still swears, korie however is his demonic side, he is an insane lunatic with a drinking problem, and he is out for blood, and laughs like a psychopath and dosen t give a crap, the two swap places constantly they knows a lot on guns, and a lot on killing.)


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 2, 2019)

*one the way there a figure appeared out of nowhere, it wasn't a gang member that was for sure, he was very tall and very slim, and was wearing a gas mask*
"Well well well what do we have here, a couple of runaways, this will be thrillin" *exclaimed a the figure with a very strong accent, he takes a quick gasp of air,* "wait..them? You sure......but they're only teenagers..........i think........sorry...."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 2, 2019)

*with another gasp of air, he changes* listen Kellil! I don't give a shit if they're kids, elderly or even on a pacemaker,...* he continues to argue with what looks like to be himself, continuously taking unnecessary breaths, next thing they knew was he was choking himself while stabbing at his arm*


----------



## Darsana (Jul 3, 2019)

*Darsana's ears perk up to the sounds of a new and muffled voice. He turns to see a figure that was harming itself* "Hey! who are you? What do you want!? Wait... why are you stabbing yourself? *Darsana begins to fly over to investigate*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 3, 2019)

*he heard all the questions being asked in the distance, he got up and said altogether*
"My name is Kellil Michel, but most people call me korie, I want nothing but a one way ticket out of this place.* takes a quick gasp of air* Kellil already introduced me, I korie his dark side, all I want, is to paint the town red, and get outta here,* he take a deep breath again*
And the reason I was stabbing my self*gasp* and chokking him was to get rid of*gasp* him.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 3, 2019)

*A bit confused* "I see... Hey I happen to be trying to get out of here myself, but my magic doesn't seem to be working at its full capacity. Would you mind if I joined you, I think there may be something  in the city. " *They land and gesture towards the city* "The other guy who I was traveling with seems to be losing his way to his own apartment, so I do not believe he will be much more help."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 4, 2019)

"Wouldn't mind at all.
There's a gas station 7 miles west from here, who says there won't be a car..........that ain't a ford, anywa-" *GASP* 
"It will take at least 1450, rounds to get there, from all the knuckle heads that roam the place, and that fucker with a RPG, don't forget a few grenades, plus gas masks, for the smoke and cyanide, but basically, prepare" *GASP* "well, best foot forward, the police armory is unlocked and barely raided, it's best we start there and go from It,"


----------



## Darsana (Jul 5, 2019)

*A bit confused from the constant switching* "Okay, so your telling me you know where an armory is, if so that's great, it would let you get all geared up and not have to worry about...RPGs? Sorry I don't know what those are.

*Darsana begins to fly at Kellil's head height* "Anyways, names Darsana, it's a pleasure to meet ya. Let's go get us some loot!" *Darsana smiles wildly*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

*Midnight turns around* "hey, i thought we were going to my apartment, and who's this?"


----------



## Darsana (Jul 5, 2019)

*Darsana turns to face midnight, and speaks n a slightly annoyed tone* "Well, we have been walking, or in my case flying, for a while now, and we still haven't made it to your apartment. I was starting to doubt if you remembered where it was, but if you do it would probably be better to head there first as a means of setting up a base of operations"

*Darsana looks down at the ground* "And to be frank, the thought of finding some treasures makes me giddy."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 6, 2019)

"And there will be a cornucopia of weaponry, and I have only been there, and I saw a fully automatic type 25, with maximum ammo,
And what will the apartment have?"
"Hmm?"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 6, 2019)

*turns to darsana*
"By the way RPG, is short for rocket propelled grenade, it's basically a rocket launcher, so yeah not ok*gasp* if they have It,"


----------



## Darsana (Jul 6, 2019)

*Darsana's ears drop and start to hit the tops of his wings* "I see... I haven't seen anything THAT advanced before, but, that should be expected."

*Darsana's ears perk back up* "Actually, I should try to go to more technologically advanced worlds more often. Maybe find something to replenish magic"


----------



## Darsana (Jul 7, 2019)

*Darsana turns to Midnight once more* "Well then, as I was saying it would be good to set up a base of operations, so why don't you show us to your apartment?"


----------



## Arnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Name: Arnak the ancient

Height: 7”2

Weight: Unknown

Species: Dragowolf (Dragon wolf hybrid)

Age: Unknown

Eyes: deep blue


Description: A strange combination of scale and fur (though he conceals 90% of his body with a purple robe. Red scales with light gray fur. Wears a strange medallion resembling a dragons eye around his neck which seems to hold a fraction of his arcane power. Always carries a staff and at least one spell book with him at all times. Long tail ending in a brush like furry tip. Concealed beneath his robe is a pair of wings.


Arnak hails from the “forgotten age” where humans were a reality. He was once one but gave up his mortal form for one that could withstand time and the vast knowledge of the arcane. Nowadays, he lurks in dark places, away from modern people as he is deeply disappointed with how everyone has forgotten magic and now quarrel among each other like the humans of old.

(Please be kind)


----------



## Arnak (Jul 10, 2019)

*Arnak, watched the others from the shadows, a disinterested look one his crimson face as he sighed*

"How times have changed for the worst. Modern bandits rule the city and the innocent suffer... And the the price of cherry wine has risen again.  Will have no part in this hellish time."


----------



## Darsana (Jul 11, 2019)

Becoming visibly impatient "Hey midnight are we gonna see that apartment of yours?" he waves his paw in front of midnight's face


----------



## Darsana (Jul 12, 2019)

*Darsana tuns away from midnight* 
"Well this seems to be going nowhere. Hey Korie or kellil, I don't know, wanna show me this place where we can find some stuff to kill things faster?"


----------

